# Koi-Hochteich, die Dämmung



## Teich4You (5. Sep. 2016)

Mehrfach wurde ich jetzt darauf angesprochen, ob ich meinem Projekt noch eine Dämmung verpasse, oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, warum?

Gerne können wir hier darüber diskutieren.

Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema:

Meine Wände gucken ca 60-65cm aus dem Erdreich, aber ich werde nicht dämmen, da mir die Wände des Teiches dann optisch zu dick werden und ich finde, dass eine vernünftige Abdeckung eine bessere Investition wäre. Ich habe auch nicht vor den Teich zu beheizen, sofern es nicht zwingend notwendig werden sollte.

Sofern mir nicht jemand ausrechnen kann, wie viel Grad ich durch welche Dämmung im Teich gewinne, und welchen daraus resultierenden Nutzen ich zu den Anschaffungskosten und den aus meiner Sicht optischen Einschränkungen ziehe, bin ich nicht zu überzeugen. 

Aber gerne höre ich mir auch nochmal eure Meinungen an.


----------



## Michael H (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Dann lass es doch einfach . Spätestens im Winter wirste es sehn ob es klappt oder nicht .


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2016)

Berechnungstools gibt es ja genügend davon im inet 
Nur mal so überschlagen 20cm Beton mit 1% Armierung haben einen Lambdawert von 2,3.
Ausgehend von einer Wassertemperatur von 10°C und Luft -10°C hast du pi mal Daumen einen Wärmeverlust von 3,9 W/qmK. Müsstes also ca 4 Watt Heizleistung pro qm Außenwand zu Luft investieren. 
Im übrigen kannst du dann von Ausgehen das die Wassertemperatur direkt an der Wand bei ca. -3,3 liegen wird.
Und das sollte zu denken geben.
Meine Bedenken zur Dichtschlämme bestätigen dann auch den Bereich wo der Taupunkt liegt  , wo es dann zu Beschädigungen der Dichtschlämme durch gefrieren kommt.
Aber ich lass mich überraschen was die Jahre an Erfahrungen in deinem Teichbaugebiet bringen.


----------



## Michael H (5. Sep. 2016)

P.S. 
Ich hab weder unter sowie über NN Isolierung und bis jetzt klappt das . OK in den letzten 2 Jahren war auch nicht der Winter den man Winter nennen könnte . Eis hatte ich bis jetzt auch keins auf dem Teich dafür sorgen ja meine LH für Bewegung .


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2016)

Und ich habe von Oberkannte Wasser bis Oberkannte Erdreich noch gut 15 cm im Tiefbereich. Und trotzdem hatte ich 20cm Eis drauf  kurzzeitig sogar knapp an die 30cm


----------



## Michael H (5. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und ich habe von Oberkannte Wasser bis Oberkannte Erdreich noch gut 15 cm im Tiefbereich. Und trotzdem hatte ich 20cm Eis drauf  kurzzeitig sogar knapp an die 30cm


Und trotzdem alles Gut gegangen...?


----------



## tosa (5. Sep. 2016)

.... Hat ja auch keiner dichtschlämme verarbeitet, oder? 

.... Wenn die im Winter brüchig wird, wird es eng. Und Rene seine Berechnung ist richtig.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Sep. 2016)

Und wie dick sollte so eine Isolierung sein? 2cm, 5 cm? Styrodur? Wie wird das befestigt? Was muss dann da drauf, damit man es verputzen kann? Was würde das auf 15m2 kosten?


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2016)

Da ich ein Gefälle-Grundstück habe und der Teich ca.80cm aufgeht, wurde von der außen Seite ein Wall an geschippt und von der Innen-Seite eine Flach Strecke auf ca 1m breite erstellt. Damit bin ich ganz zufrieden, zuerst frieren tut es aber immer von dieser Seite her.

He Florian, wenn Du nicht Dämmen magst bleiben noch 4 andere Möglichkeiten, entweder eine leichte Wasserzirkulation oder das Wasser um 60 cm bzw. etwas mehr abzulassen,
heizen oder/ und abdecken.

Meinte René tatsächlich den letzten Winter oder den 09/10 der doch etwas kälter war?


----------



## tosa (5. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und wie dick sollte so eine Isolierung sein? 2cm, 5 cm? Styrodur? Wie wird das befestigt? Was muss dann da drauf, damit man es verputzen kann? Was würde das auf 15m2 kosten?



Also unter 5cm würde ich nicht gehen, kosten keine Ahnung. Soweit wie ich weiß wird die angeklebt und mit Gewebematte verputzt .

Ich brauchte das nicht, mein Erdwall ist Ca. 1m, damit geht das so einigermaßen....


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> den 09/10 der doch etwas kälter war?


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Berechnungstools gibt es ja genügend davon im inet
> Nur mal so überschlagen 20cm Beton mit 1% Armierung haben einen Lambdawert von 2,3.
> Ausgehend von einer Wassertemperatur von 10°C und Luft -10°C hast du pi mal Daumen einen Wärmeverlust von 3,9 W/qmK. Müsstes also ca 4 Watt Heizleistung pro qm Außenwand zu Luft investieren..



Müssten das bei eine Temperaturdifferenz von 20 Kelvin nicht 80 Watt/m² sein.


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2016)

Bei "nur" 50mm Hartschaum, XPS 035 ändert sich deinen innentemperatur bei gleichen Werten wie oben schon auf +7°C ca. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht 
Preis sollte so bei ca 7,00€/m² liegen und hier zB gibt es eine von vielen Anleitungen:
https://www.sg-weber.de/fassade-wan...rrektes-verputzen-von-xps-r-daemmplatten.html


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Müssten das bei eine Temperaturdifferenz von 20 Kelvin nicht 80 Watt/m² sein.


Wenn wir von den gleichen Werten ausgehen?
*Beton armiert (1%) *λ = 2,3 W/mK μ = 80 / 130 ρ = 2300 kg/m³ c = 880 J/(kg·K) Dicke 200mm

Achso ich benutz gern den hier:
https://www.u-wert.net/berechnung/u-wert-rechner/?


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Roland,
das sehe ich auch so. Früher (vor 15 Jahren... ) hatte ich mal einen Arcon-Klon, mit dem ein "Ecotech-Bauteilrechner" mitgeliefert wurde . Den scheint es jetzt auch online zu geben. Er scheint auch einiges zu tun. Den zweiten wichtigen Aspekt, die Wasserdampfdiffusion und die Ermittlung der Taupunkte, scheint weniger gepflegt zu sein (oder ich war beim Anschauen zu oberflächlich). Dafür ist die Auswahl bei den Bauteilen größer, hinsichtlich komplexer Konstruktionen (Fenster, Türen - noch mehr gab's in der Schnupperversion damals nicht) ist das online-Tool eingeschränkter.
Eine wasserdampfundurchlässige Außendämmung einer Mauer mit einer Folie innen ist tatsächlich nicht ohne. Da kommt Feuchte (egal woher, und sei es nur die aufsteigende Erdfeuchte) nicht mehr raus. Am Haus arbeitet man daher mit einer groben Kiesschicht im Übergang Fundament zu Erdbereich (die nicht nur als "Spritzschutz" bei Regen dient).


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Meine Wände gucken ca 60-65cm aus dem Erdreich





RKurzhals schrieb:


> Eine wasserdampfundurchlässige Außendämmung einer Mauer mit einer Folie innen ist tatsächlich nicht ohne.


Das Problem liegt hier etwas anders, denn an dieser "Mauer" gibt es innen keine Folie sondern "nur" Dichtschlämme.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2016)

Habe zum Problem noch einen interessanten Link und etwas nachdenklich machende Bilder und Texte gefunden:

vom 07.05.2016:
 
... und aktuell, siehe auch die Verfüllung ohne weitere Abdichtung.
 

Was ich damit sagen möchte:
An Feuchtigkeit mangelt es dem Bauwerk sicher nicht ...
(Auch wenn Florian jetzt sagt, dass nur die Bodenplatte in Höhe des Grund-/Schichtenwasserniveaus liegt.)

Bei einem Folienteich auf normalem Bodenniveau würde ich keine Probleme sehen, aber als Hochteich mit Dichtschlämme ... 
Mir wäre das irgendwie 'zu nass', selbst beim Außenputz ohne Winter.


Gruß Carsten


----------

